# Voodoo Priest Costume Help



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Buy a plain top hat and add your own decorations?
Top Hat : Ronjo Costumes


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

I seem to recall one of the forum members getting quite a bargain on e-bay fairly recently.
A really good quality silk topper for not a lot of $$..
Might be worth having a look on there...


----------



## DeepSix (Jun 20, 2009)

I was also going to suggest just making your own. Most local costume shops sell top hats at reasonable prices. All you really need is a glue gun, ribbon, some small plastic bones, and maybe some feathers.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Love the idea, mr. synical. I'm with everyone else, buy a cheap hat and you could also cover it in fabric. Just a thought, a rubber hat might get hot during the night. Felt or faux felt might breathe a little better.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions. I think I probably will go the route of getting a regular top hat & decorating it myself. And good point, Skulkin, about the latex getting hot.


----------

